# using stencils with screen print paint?



## mzliq0urish (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not sure if this answer is up already, but I was wondering if I could use screen print paint on stencils for t-shirts.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you mean screen print paint made for paper, you won't get good results on textile. You should get screen print ink specifically made for textile.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I have done this using sign vinyl as a stencil. I used waterbased ink and used a small foam roller to apply, you can use a sponge and dab on or spray on with a spraygun. Make sure you put some cardboard or similar inside the t-shirt to stop the ink going through to the back if doing by sponge/roller.

I found a place (in the UK) the other day that does fabric paints in spray cans so that would work as well.

Lee


----------



## mzliq0urish (Feb 17, 2008)

okay thanks a bunch both of u, that helps a lot


----------



## AnathemaDesigns (Mar 25, 2008)

I use acrylic paint mixed with a small amount acrylic fabric medium and water. I put the mixture in a spray bottle, mask the shirt with plastic wrap and spray the paint on. I prefer this method to a foam roller and the paint is much, much cheaper than screen ink or fabric paints that come in small spray bottles.

The best tip is to use a spray on adhesive to the back of the stencil no matter what method that you use. Spray it on and let it dry for about 20 seconds so that the back of the stencil becomes tacky. It gives you much cleaner outlines.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You can actually put the sign vinyl on a screenprint screen, tape off the open areas and use it over and over again. You can also use the Ulano knife cut films to create screens. The film works very well.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

moto, i was wondering about that, if you could use a cutter and cut a design out of vinyl then stick it on a screen and screenprint. very interesting. 


but I've cut stencils out of thin plastic before using an xacto knife then used a little sponge roller to roll screenprinting ink onto a shirt and it worked pretty well. my stencils were a little crude though.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

markthenewguy said:


> moto, i was wondering about that, if you could use a cutter and cut a design out of vinyl then stick it on a screen and screenprint. very interesting.
> 
> 
> but I've cut stencils out of thin plastic before using an xacto knife then used a little sponge roller to roll screenprinting ink onto a shirt and it worked pretty well. my stencils were a little crude though.


If you have a cutter sign vinyl on screens will work. The knife cut films are two ply. One ply of a thin film emulsion and one a clear carrier sheet which can also be cut with a plotter and weeded.


----------



## Adovedaflyest (Oct 8, 2007)

Progeny said:


> I have done this using sign vinyl as a stencil. I used waterbased ink and used a small foam roller to apply, you can use a sponge and dab on or spray on with a spraygun. Make sure you put some cardboard or similar inside the t-shirt to stop the ink going through to the back if doing by sponge/roller.
> 
> I found a place (in the UK) the other day that does fabric paints in spray cans so that would work as well.
> 
> Lee


What do you use for glitter? Is it glitter paint or do you put the paint on then add glitter.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Watch Silkscreening with Zach Klein at Silkscreening with Zach Klein on Vimeo as he shows you how to apply Rubylith to a screen with Sta-Sharp Adhering Fluid. Zach is actually using a pad of Amberlith, but Ulano discontinued Amberlith last year. Cut the film with knife or a plotter.

Many art stores have pads of Rubylith that much easier to buy than a 26" roll. Sta-Sharp Adhering Fluid requires a UPS Hazardous shipping fee.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

What is the shelf life of the Rubylith?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

RichardGreaves said:


> Watch Silkscreening with Zach Klein at Silkscreening with Zach Klein on Vimeo as he shows you how to apply Rubylith to a screen with Sta-Sharp Adhering Fluid. Zach is actually using a pad of Amberlith, but Ulano discontinued Amberlith last year. Cut the film with knife or a plotter.
> 
> Many art stores have pads of Rubylith that much easier to buy than a 26" roll. Sta-Sharp Adhering Fluid requires a UPS Hazardous shipping fee.


Texas art supply in Houston had both rolls and pads of film as well as the sta-sharp fluid. The people that worked there werent any help on how it worked but they had the supplys.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Shelf life for Rubylith is 24 Months.

http://www.ulano.com/FAQ/BatchCodes.htm


----------



## brian00321 (Oct 30, 2008)

I know I'm bringing up a dead topic, but does anyone know how many times I can reuse a Rubylith stencil if I'm using it like Zach (in the video)? Does it depend on what kind of silkscreen I use (the level of it)? 

Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*How many prints can I get from a Rubylith stencil?*



brian00321 said:


> ... does anyone know how many times I can reuse a Rubylith stencil if I'm using it like Zach (in the video)?
> 
> Does it depend on what kind of silkscreen I use (the level of it)?


If you mean how many imprints can I make with a Rubylith stencil, that would range from 1,000 to 10,000. Rubylith is not designed to be used as a stencil. Application technique and the mesh tension and off-contact distance will all effect the life span of any stencil. Low tension or high off-contact will allow more mesh elongation and crack the film. 

I suggest using Sta-Sharp Knife Cut film for water based inks and UlanoCUT Green for solvent based inks if you need long runs.

If you mean how may times can I reuse the Rubylith stencil, the answer is none. Once it is attached to the mesh, it has to be destroyed to remove it, so it couldn't be reused.

If you mean how many print sessions can I use the stencil, there would be no limit. Once applied, if you only use water and gently clean the stencil, you can use it day after day until you crack the stencil.

If by silk screen you mean polyester mesh - Yes. finer mesh will support the Rubylith better than coarse mesh. If by level you mean mesh count, again, higher mesh count will support better.


----------



## vassi44 (May 31, 2008)

AnathemaDesigns said:


> I use acrylic paint mixed with a small amount acrylic fabric medium and water. I put the mixture in a spray bottle, mask the shirt with plastic wrap and spray the paint on. I prefer this method to a foam roller and the paint is much, much cheaper than screen ink or fabric paints that come in small spray bottles.
> 
> The best tip is to use a spray on adhesive to the back of the stencil no matter what method that you use. Spray it on and let it dry for about 20 seconds so that the back of the stencil becomes tacky. It gives you much cleaner outlines.



Hi,
can I use acrylic with medium for screen print big graphics or its will be too expensive when mixed with the fabric medium?
and
can I play with acrylic over non water base ink????or I m talking BS?
Any help appreciated


----------

